# How to Have an Affair



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

A local church near me has been advertising a sermon series on How to Ruin Your Life, with the first sermon called How to Have an Affair.Message Cast | Columbia Community Church Not trying to drag anyone to church, but I thought it was a pretty good approach.

Here is the outline:
Steps to commit adultery:
1. Neglect your marriage.
*Avoid all intimacy

2. Have common interests and an emotional bond with someone else.

3. Look forward to your time together and flirt when possible.

4. Make excuses for your actions.

AM has a new horrible commercial out BTW...dudes singing a song find someone other then their wives.


----------



## carpenoctem (Jul 4, 2012)

there is a sub-link there for A****** M*******'s 10th ANNUAL INFIDELITY AWARDS!



maybe a spoof. didn't have time to see it.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

We're not supposed to be linking to AM and it seems like a reasonable request.


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

larry.gray said:


> We're not supposed to be linking to AM and it seems like a reasonable request.


For reals? I'll kill the video link then....


----------



## carpenoctem (Jul 4, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> We're not supposed to be linking to AM and it seems like a reasonable request.


thanks, larry. i've removed the link.
you have a good day today.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good afternoon all
I would add: how to encourage your spouse to have an affair:

1). Attack then when they tell you something embarrassing or negative about themselves. This helps push them toward finding someone else to confide in and makes it easy to start an EA.

2). Deny their sexual desires. Only do things in bed that YOU especially like. Extra points for having almost no sex. Additional points for mocking their sexual interests. This will make them frustrated and increase their sexual interest in others.

3). Show them a lack of respect, especially in front of family and friends. This gives them a reason to be angry with you and to seek out respect from others.

4).Act suspicious all the time - check their phone, email, etc. This will make them feel that you are already treating them as if they had cheated, so they have nothing to lose.


----------

